# How much weight on Fiamma bike rack. Royale 630



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

I currently use an electric bike, i think it's 22kg

We put it on the bike rack at the back of the van, and it works quite well.

I don't want to overload the rack with another bike if it's going to be too heavy.
I'm sure i have the payload spare, but am worried about the rack coming away from the van.


----------



## cabra (May 11, 2005)

*weight on Fiamma bike rack*

Hi 
I carry two electric bikes on our Fiamma rack ,(minus the batteries which I carry inside) ,each weighing 22kgs.
The Max load on the label of the rack is 50kgs. We have travelled with them all over Spain and France ,and also to U.K. no problems.


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

Riverboat2001,

It depends on how you bike rack is attached to your van. If your attachments are four separate points, then you can use the full capacity of the rack, usually stated as 60kg. However if your rack attaches to two horizontal spreader bars as some of the newer motorhomes have, Fiamma down rates the rack to 40kg. Unfortunately this information rarely gets passed onto the owner.

We reduce the weight of our Electric bikes by removing the Battery and the saddles plus stem. This brings the bikes weight down to 20kg, allowing us to carry two bikes. An added advantage is that the saddle is kept dry and the bike looks less desirable to steal.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

yes, it has four separate squarish plates on the outside, bolted to four identical plates on the inside of the van.

They just seem a bit weedy!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

If you think the brackets are to weedy on the inside you could try to make them larger to spread the load or use the flat strap bar that you use as tie downs for roof joists. Only cheap and easy to cut to size.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We have 2 electric bikes at 23kg each ,which i consider to be too heavy for our fiammia rack.We are now in the process of having a towbar fitted and a Thule Towball bike carrier.

Les


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

We have a towbar already, could you give me some info about that bike rack please?

Just a thought, electric bikes are Longer than average bikes!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

riverboat2001 said:


> We have a towbar already, could you give me some info about that bike rack please?
> 
> Just a thought, electric bikes are Longer than average bikes!


Take a look at the Thule web site.We went for the Thule 916 heavy duty which take up to 60kg
Yes you are right the bikes are longer.
If you have the step over bikes you may need a cross bar extension.

Les


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thule 9403 3 Bike Tow Bar Carrier

This on from Halfords is £144
Load capacity is 45kg, so would just about take two electric bikes.

Bloody van is in storage so can't check it, but i know it has a towbar and an Alko chassis.

(http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...1503186-_-banner&catalogId=10151#BVRRWidgetID)


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

There are cheaper racks about,but the Thule rack looks good.
The heavy duty 916 is a lot dearer but to me it makes me feel a lot easier knowing it will take up to 60kg .

Les


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

I use a Halfords tow bar bike carrier. Quite brilliant. Ours is for 4 bikes and retails at £199.00 they do another one at £180 but this does not fold up for storage so well. They are rated at 60 kg's I carry two bikes and the dog trailor with no problems.

Cheers Whiskyman


----------

